# Test your haunt workers



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

Use this to check your friends eyes. Say that if they work your haunt they have to take an eye exam. Have them read the words out loud like at the DVM.

EYE AM SOFA KING WE TODD DID


----------

